#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Looking For 6 Months Rental September

## doingok

HI 
New to this site, me and my wife been looking to rent from mid September for 6 month looking for 1 bedroom close to a nice beach lamai if possible.nothing flash but nice.around the 10'000 to 12'000 baht a month mark,can pay up front.please email us at doingok37[at]hotmail.com

Thanks 

Doingok

----------

